# You know your are a bfing mom when...



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

the doorbell rings and the first thing you do is look down at your shirt to make sure you are buttoned up









I was sitting in my living room floor cutting out a pattern for a summer skirt the door bell rings and I am sitting right there in line of sight of the door.







: lucky for me I was decent and lucky for the poor JW as well


----------



## surfinrn&mom2mason (Jan 27, 2007)

That is true! I just did that yesterday when some door to door salesman rang the doorbell.


----------



## Jess A (May 26, 2006)

You buy clothes based on how much they'll cover when you nurse







.


----------



## dillonandmarasmom (May 30, 2005)

You bend down to dry your legs after the shower and your tot runs in and latches on...yeah, she is a go getter!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

:


----------



## Cuau (Jul 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dillonandmarasmom* 
You bend down to dry your legs after the shower and your tot runs in and latches on...yeah, she is a go getter!


----------



## HoldensMama (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jess A* 
You buy clothes based on how much they'll cover when you nurse







.









:


----------



## TrippyLongstocking (Feb 27, 2007)

!!!!!! you said it sister!


----------



## annalaura (Jan 20, 2007)

sooo true


----------



## Nature (Mar 12, 2005)

When you're so used to your girls hanging out that you don't even bother to check if they're covered before answering the door.








:










Yep. True story of a tandem nursing mama flashing the UPS guy.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## brightonwoman (Mar 27, 2007)

...when you feel the almost irresistable urge to nurse other people's crying or ff babies


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

.....when you think nothing of grabbing and gropping your breasts in public to figure out which side to nurse on first.


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kleine Hexe* 
.....when you think nothing of grabbing and gropping your breasts in public to figure out which side to nurse on first.

yeah that but in front of my neighbor b/c as we were talking ds signed "mommy milk". It took me until I was almost home to realize I had just openly gropped myself in front of her without even thinking about it.









You keep your back to your dc before you get in the shower b/c you know if they see the almighty boobie they will want to nurse.


----------



## CrunchyCate (Jul 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kleine Hexe* 
.....when you think nothing of grabbing and gropping your breasts in public to figure out which side to nurse on first.











I have groped myself SO often in public; I don't even think about it until after the fact.


----------



## Starflower (Sep 25, 2004)

These are so funny.







: I can relate to pretty much all of them!!

How about this one:

You wake up with a boob hanging out of your nightshirt but don't remember getting it out.

You are at a restaurant with your nursling who starts yelling "I want to nurse on your booby" really loudly. (Mine did this recently.







)

You know you are _extended_ BF'ing when the kids from your original baby group potlucks all want to watch you nurse and ask questions about it, even though they were all breastfed. (I think I'm the last one in that group still nursing the original babe.







)

AND: Two days ago DD and I picked up DH after work in the city (he usually takes the bus). We grabbed some dinner then DD wanted to nurse and we decided to go back to DH's office to nurse (soft chairs there







) and we knew we'd have a better chance of getting DD to use the bathroom there than the restaurant. It was late - 6:30 or so, but DH's boss was still working. He came out to play with DD for awhile, showed us some new pix of his two kidlets. Then DD wanted milkies. Boss went back into his office and I sat down to nurse in the middle of the main room.

DD likes to be able to see her "lunch" and hold onto it, and, we're used to NIP even though she's almost 4, so I didn't even think about sitting there with one boob all hanging out. But I felt a little weird after I realized that Boss was avoid looking our way as he had to go back and forth between his office and the printer.


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brightonwoman* 
...when you feel the almost irresistable urge to nurse other people's crying or ff babies

awwwww

omg I found that any time I'm on the floor Jacob thinks its meal time. he chases me all over the place with his tongue hanging out and his eyes practically bugging and drooling and panting. Its kind of funny but best is when he finally *catches* me and nurses. that blissed out look!

I realized that I have 20 shirts clean and no pants because I go topless almost every day.


----------



## mkmama (Jul 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kleine Hexe* 
.....when you think nothing of grabbing and gropping your breasts in public to figure out which side to nurse on first.









:







:

SO TRUE!


----------



## njbeachgirl (Oct 8, 2006)

you are really awesome at 1-handed typing cuz you're always nak!!!

(i am now)


----------



## ellymay (Aug 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brightonwoman* 
...when you feel the almost irresistable urge to nurse other people's crying or ff babies

Man I am glad I aint' the only one that thinks this...LOL...


----------



## brightonwoman (Mar 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starflower* 
You wake up with a boob hanging out of your nightshirt but don't remember getting it out.

Or you wake up with both boobies hanging out...

Or you wake up in a puddle (or on a very wet towel...) The other morning I woke up to find that I had completely saturated the prefold I had laid under us, so that there was a perfectly square wet spot on the (freshly changed) sheets.







:







:


----------



## brightonwoman (Mar 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *njbeachgirl* 
you are really awesome at 1-handed typing cuz you're always nak!!!

DH was watching me last night, and almost died laughing that I'm getting so fast one handed (I was always faster than him two handed...he has me type stuff up for him all the time cuz I can go so much faster that he'd rather dictate to me and I write it up for him...)

NAKing as we 'speak'....as usual.


----------



## Starflower (Sep 25, 2004)

DD usually wants to nurse on the left side first, even if she didn't nurse on the right at all the last time. I tried to convince her to start with the right side yesterday by grabbing it and making it "talk" like a puppet with a silly voice. "Miiiiiiiilk meeeeeeeeeeeeeee." Then I thought I must really be







: now. DD found it funny but still started on the left side.

She calls the left side chocolate. The right side is just plain milk, I guess.


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starflower* 
She calls the left side chocolate. The right side is just plain milk, I guess.









LoL that's too funny!


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brightonwoman* 
...when you feel the almost irresistable urge to nurse other people's crying or ff babies

YES!!!!!!!!! I do daycare, and sooo many times, I instinctly think, "oh, so-and-so needs to nurse" only to realize that it is NOT my child.


----------



## Snork (Feb 17, 2007)

...your 3 year old picks up a baby bottle at Playgroup and asks "whats this for?"

...your 5 year old loves her new kitten so much, she breastfeeds it.


----------



## Flower of Bliss (Jun 13, 2006)

when trying on shirts (to fit over your post pregnancy belly







) you pull your boob out of the top to make sure it'll work for nursing (in a Mai Tai







)


----------



## MyckelsMommy (Sep 23, 2006)

oh man, i know about the kids watching while you nurse thing...i have 5 differant babysitting jobs, and all the kids ask me what are you doing? and i have to explain tha i have milk in "here" and ds needs to suck it out to eat. and they are always liek, well what about a bottle? and i just tell them that bm is much healthier, he wont get sick as much as formula fed babies, and formula just doesnt tast that good







and they say, well i wish my momma gave me bm, or something along those lines. only 2 little boys who were bf past 2 are used to it.


----------



## captivatedlife (Aug 16, 2006)

I am currently babysitting my niece and I was on mdc with her in my lap and my dd across my shins

dn starts crying ang i lift the nummies out before I realize that I have to go make a bottle. Ummmm...I'm WAY to lazy to ff feed a baby!!!!


----------



## mamawithstars (Mar 12, 2007)

This forum is great! Thanks for the laughs. It's funny cause it's true.

I deside what shirt to wear each day by checking to make sure my boobs can come out the top, but if ds is watching this he will want to nurse even if he just did.


----------



## tallulahma (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brightonwoman* 
...when you feel the almost irresistable urge to nurse other people's crying or ff babies

I swear I get engorged anytime I hear a baby crying. DH thinks it HILArious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kleine Hexe* 
.....when you think nothing of grabbing and gropping your breasts in public to figure out which side to nurse on first.


















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sage72380* 
when trying on shirts (to fit over your post pregnancy belly







) you pull your boob out of the top to make sure it'll work for nursing (in a Mai Tai







)

Im glad IM not the only one!

When I change, I have to do it QUICKLY, as soon as dd sees the boobs, her eyes light up and she says "durse?"

she does the sneak attack too, ill think she wasnts to cuddle or hug, then she swoopes her hand sown my shirt, "durse?"


----------



## mikayla's mama (May 22, 2005)

When you're toddler tries to wear your nursing pads ...

When you're toddler wants to get a drink of "sissy" milk even though she self weaned months ago.

I look down to make sure I don't have two big wet milk circles on the front of my shirt too.


----------



## Kewpie (Sep 21, 2004)

You leave Target every two weeks with 3 huge boxes of Lansinoh nursing pads. And you'll use every one of them before your next trip in two weeks.


----------



## mamawithstars (Mar 12, 2007)

when you leave your nipple exposed out the top of your shirt while shopping because ds fell asleep nursing in the sling and pulled off but you don't want to wake him by trying to put it back in.


----------



## Sanveann (Mar 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snork* 
...your 5 year old loves her new kitten so much, she breastfeeds it.

Too cute!


----------



## momtoalexsarah (May 21, 2005)

when after feeding your toddler you hold your chest when you bend over so that the girls don't ooze out the top of your bra/shirt.
And when you check that your shirt isn't to low-cut(because the neck is stretched) before you go out.


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

When your *ds* nurses his dolls.

I do the gropping in public too but didn't realize I was doing it till dh pointed it out







.

When you don't bother to do up your bra because you'll just be nursing again in a few min....and then your nursing pad falls out when you are bending over and you don't realize it till you take your bra off...and you have no idea when it fell out or where it is.

When you think your dc has peed the bed but its only your milk


----------



## mamawithstars (Mar 12, 2007)

This happened to me today...
When you wake up with hickeys on your breasts because your 6 month old was trying to latch himself in the night but took a few tries to find the nip.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

You're constantly looking/feeling down your shirt to see if you have fastened/are fastening your straps back up.


----------



## MadysonMom (Mar 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrunchyCate* 









I have groped myself SO often in public; I don't even think about it until after the fact.

I do the same thing my husband is always saying "stop touching yourself"

YOu know you Bf when you wear the same shirt for a week because its the easiest thing to get your boob out of. (wow thats pathetic I need to buy some new clothes).

YOu know you BF when the first thing I do when I get home from work is walk in the door and take off my shirt and bra and grab my DD. Sometimes I dont know if ist more for me or her. I guest thats good maybe I will never stop BF.


----------



## Zadee (Oct 20, 2006)

...when you have bruises on your breasts because your children have figured out squeezing makes the milk just squirt out.


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamawithstars* 
This happened to me today...
When you wake up with hickeys on your breasts because your 6 month old was trying to latch himself in the night but took a few tries to find the nip.


----------



## Tulafina (Feb 11, 2007)

When you have one DDD boob and one C boob because DS likes the left side way more than the right......UGHHH
I hope the next baby can even them out a bit








Oh and DS has recently learned the sign for milk so he pokes my boob all the time now and signs. It's hilarous. The checkout lady wanted to know what he was doing and I said he wanted to nurse. She was speechless.


----------



## J's Mombee (Aug 21, 2006)

This thread is so funny...

I found myself buying camisoles so that I could lift my shirt all the way up, and pull the camisoles down so that only my boob would pop out when I NIP... then I stopped caring & just NIP...

Oh, and when your boobs are no longer private bc someone eats from them: ds...


----------



## Stephanie29 (Jun 29, 2004)

When you are reading this thread and you feel that "tingly" feeling in your breasts, and feel the NEED to nurse, even when you have no nursling at the moment....LOL!


----------



## Momma2SoSweet (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kleine Hexe* 
.....when you think nothing of grabbing and gropping your breasts in public to figure out which side to nurse on first.

I do that all the time!









When all you wear is tank tops because it's so easy to slip down the strap to whip out the boob- and you never have both straps up at once.


----------



## simonboy'smommy (Jan 22, 2007)

....when you are standing in line at Subway, talking to a man from church and your 2 yr old puts a hand on each breast and proclaims happily "these are mum mums!"

.....when you are visiting with family and your 2yr old son says the stuffed animal(or John Deer tractor) he's holding against his chest is "having mum mums"


----------



## Princessenoire (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellymay* 
Man I am glad I aint' the only one that thinks this...LOL...

Oh no! I'm there too! My husband (the ultimate support) has even said something to that effect: "Do you think they'd get ticked if I grabbed their baby and let you nurse it with Miriam? I bet it'd be happier!"







:


----------



## tashaharney (Feb 19, 2007)

. . . when you have a bf'ing friend over, and while she's feeding her lo, your lo goes over and grabs the boob that's not in use . . . and instead of either of you being embarassed, you both crack up (and wonder why he didn't try to latch!)

actually happened yesterday. i think it was more because my friend is much more . . . well-endowed than i am, and ds was curious.


----------



## Patrice#1 (Mar 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starflower* 

You wake up with a boob hanging out of your nightshirt but don't remember getting it out.

I can relate to this one 100%! LOL.


----------



## ohiomommy1122 (Jul 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snork* 
...your 3 year old picks up a baby bottle at Playgroup and asks "whats this for?"

...your 5 year old loves her new kitten so much, she breastfeeds it.

omg I would love t see pics of your 5 year old nursing her kitten!!!

All of these are great I love reading them!!!

To ad my own 6 year old DS says to a stranger whos baby is crying shes crying because she needs her boody milk !!

You know you are a nursing mom when you dont think of your boobs as sexual objects anymore and do not really care who see them anymore! They are just food!


----------



## ohiomommy1122 (Jul 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zadee* 
...when you have bruises on your breasts because your children have figured out squeezing makes the milk just squirt out.

OMG SOOOOOOOOOO FUNNY


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Waking up b/c the breeze hit your cold wet nipple - even though you didn't realize dc had unlatched.

Seeing all the pretty summer dresses and thinking not in a million - but that its also ok because my sweet chubby, and oh so healthy baby is worth it.

What about how dh can't take a picture of us (me and ds) cosleeping b/c my boob is always hanging out (and not in an artistic beautiful way)Dh calls it "sacked out with your rack out" HA!!!!








The first time he said that I laughed so hard I couldn't breathe.


----------



## mamawithstars (Mar 12, 2007)

Ryansma - I LOVE THAT! sacked out with your rack out. lol.

here's another one..

when you can eat 3 pieces of cheesecake without feeling bad 'cause you know the fat is going to get used up right away anyways

when you wake up in the night starving and dying of thirst

Anyone else have a bigger appetite bfing then when pregnant?


----------



## ohiomommy1122 (Jul 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tulafina* 
When you have one DDD boob and one C boob because DS likes the left side way more than the right......UGHHH
I hope the next baby can even them out a bit








Oh and DS has recently learned the sign for milk so he pokes my boob all the time now and signs. It's hilarous. The checkout lady wanted to know what he was doing and I said he wanted to nurse. She was speechless.









thats sooooooooooo me lol my breasts are WAY differnt sizes one a DD the other E lol


----------



## mengmommy (Dec 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ryansma* 
Waking up b/c the breeze hit your cold wet nipple - even though you didn't realize dc had unlatched.

Seeing all the pretty summer dresses and thinking not in a million - but that its also ok because my sweet chubby, and oh so healthy baby is worth it.

What about how dh can't take a picture of us (me and ds) cosleeping b/c my boob is always hanging out (and not in an artistic beautiful way)Dh calls it "sacked out with your rack out" HA!!!!








The first time he said that I laughed so hard I couldn't breathe.


Oh my, all 3 are so me! I LOVE dresses, but I think I've worn one like twice in 3 years!

That sounds like something my dh would say too.

I didn't realize I groped until a man checked me out and I realized I had my hand down my shirt! Doh!!

DS watches Milo & Otis and yells "the kitties/puppies are eating nigh-nights just like ME!!!!!"


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

....your two year old puts your pump horn to your boob and commands "milk"...

...and he's not even the breastfed one!


----------



## MyckelsMommy (Sep 23, 2006)

aww i love this thread! at ds's baptism we were in the front row, and he got hunngry, so i fed him, well the pastor saw me and tripped over a few words when he looked over at us ... i guess not many mothers bf in my church....or they go to thebasement to nurse.


----------



## imalego (May 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patrice#1* 
I can relate to this one 100%! LOL.

hahahaha! Me too!


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyckelsMommy* 
aww i love this thread! at ds's baptism we were in the front row, and he got hunngry, so i fed him, well the pastor saw me and tripped over a few words when he looked over at us ... i guess not many mothers bf in my church....or they go to thebasement to nurse.


Hey if it was good enough for Jesus!!


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamawithstars* 
Ryansma - I LOVE THAT! sacked out with your rack out. lol.

Yeah, that dh is a wordsmith


----------



## Flower of Bliss (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamawithstars* 
when you wake up in the night starving and dying of thirst

Anyone else have a bigger appetite bfing then when pregnant?

Yes, I'm much hungrier and thirstier now, and I tell all pregnant mommies that b/c for some silly reason I didn't expect it. I am now eatting for myself and my 18 lbs 7.5 month old. Obviously she needs more than she needed in utero or as a tiny newborn. DD is still 100% BF. BF is when you're really eatting for two.

I sleep with a sippy cup (yep, a sippy cup







) full of water in the bed with me. That way I can drink water while DD is nursing w/o having to sit up and wake her up more.


----------



## yogamommy (Feb 18, 2007)

...your husband has to cut up your meat for you before you can eat!


----------



## Mia's Momma (Mar 2, 2007)

you are in the supermarket wearing one of your white t-shirts and realize you forgot to latch your nursing bra...on both breasts!


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sage72380* 
I sleep with a sippy cup (yep, a sippy cup







) full of water in the bed with me. That way I can drink water while DD is nursing w/o having to sit up and wake her up more.

What a good idea!


----------



## Tara62 (Jun 30, 2005)

that even though my daughter has learned the amazing stretching nipple trick i still really love nursing her









i totally agree with the mama about boobs hanging out and you don't remember pulling them out! yay for cosleeping


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yogamommy* 
...your husband has to cut up your meat for you before you can eat!

*and* feed it to you! i use 2 hands to nurse


----------



## brightonwoman (Mar 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Full Heart* 
When your *ds* nurses his dolls.


my ds does this too.







We got him a baby doll and a sling and I made him a few cloth diapers for his baby when we had our new one (older ds was 6.5 when baby was born). He named his baby after ours, and likes to carry him around in the sling...when he nurses his baby though, it only takes about 3 seconds. Then his baby is always all full.


----------



## brightonwoman (Mar 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamawithstars* 
This happened to me today...
When you wake up with hickeys on your breasts because your 6 month old was trying to latch himself in the night but took a few tries to find the nip.


:LOL
This has happened to me a couple of times, and ds is only 2 months!


----------



## brightonwoman (Mar 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamawithstars* 
Anyone else have a bigger appetite bfing then when pregnant?


YES YES YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm such a pig now.


----------



## heldt123 (Aug 5, 2004)

...when you go bra shopping and your toddler points at the bras and yells "Milk, milk" very excitedly!

...when you toddler sees a woman with big boobs he ponts and yells "Milk, milk very excitedly!

...when you wake up in the morning and your toddler is pointing at your nipple saying, "circle."

...you plan your shopping trips around which stores have the best chairs for nursing....that aren't in the bathroom!!!


----------



## babymakesthree (Oct 6, 2006)

..you wake up after getting the best stretch of night sleep in a month and your boobs are rock hard from not nursing all night
..you can do almost anything while nursing.. shopping, eating, walking, typing








..you buy shirts based on how easy it is to bare your chest


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

you squirt anything you can just for fun--- DH, the cat on the table, the dog, the baby... the strangers congratulating you on your new baby girl for the 20,000,000th time (we have a boy)... just whip and squeeze, solves all your problems! I'd love to be in public and get harassed for NIP, and just squirt them in the eye! I'm sure it'd shut em up, but I'm also sure that's assault or something...

oh, and I grope all the time, everywhere!


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

^^ LOL! I was just saying today its like having built in squirt guns. the cats always look so confused...


----------



## nikihodges (Jul 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrunchyCate* 









I have groped myself SO often in public; I don't even think about it until after the fact.

i do that at work...lol....i am a nurse most of the people just look at me as if i have lost my mind...


----------



## Lady Madonna (Jul 2, 2004)

You know you are a bfing mom when ...

You don't care who sees your breast, nipple and all, but you do everything you can to keep your flabby belly rolls covered!

You walk right past all the pretty pretty bras and giggle with glee when the nursing bras are on sale and in your size.

You pick your shirt based on what nursing bra you're wearing, instead of picking the bra that works with the shirt you want to wear.

Your baby starts fussing and your older child says "mama, he needs nurn NOW! Get off the computer and GIVE HIM NURN!"


----------



## nikihodges (Jul 29, 2006)

soooooo funny







every one at work is just laughing at me cracking up...thanks everybody...they so do not understand


----------



## nikihodges (Jul 29, 2006)

my 4 year old son didn't understand why he couldn't bf the new baby when we first came home...and belive me he tried







now he proudly states to any one out shopping with a crying baby "they just need some bst milk"


----------



## anyuka (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yogamommy* 
...your husband has to cut up your meat for you before you can eat!

So true!!







:


----------



## Nodtveidt (Dec 21, 2006)

...when your DD can say "teta" (Spanish word for breast) before she can say "Mommy" (actually happened with us)

How about this? You know you're the husband of a BFing mother when...

...you feel sorry for other babies whose mothers feed them formula from a bottle
...you think bottles are nasty-looking, the only bottle your DD needs is mommy's natural ones
...you feel sorry for BFing mothers who cover themselves up in public when they nurse
...you know your wife's nursing bra size and have no problems picking a few out for her...and she loves them
...you walk into a department store and remember to buy nursing pads before she does
...you know how to disassemble, clean, and reassemble your DW's electric pump
...you read Mothering Magazine


----------



## Klynne (Jan 1, 2007)

:

When you are taking family pictures and stop to nurse and forget to put the girl back in before continuing with the shoot!

I have five pictures of me holding dd in my lap with our dog at my side and my boob hanging out! (dh was behind the camera and didn't even think twice about my boob!)


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

When your baby doesn't get the typical bald spot on the back of their head from laying on their backs, and instead has thinner spots of hair on the side of their head from spending so much time resting on your arm while nursing


----------



## sarahlorrain (Feb 13, 2007)

When the baby is crying, my 5 year old says "Mom, feed Ryan your boob NOW!!"

I can totally relate to forgetting to refasten the bra, and getting hickeys on your boobs from dc trying to latch during the night. One morning we woke up and dh freaked out wanting to know "Where the #$!! that hickey came from!" LOL


----------



## babymakesthree (Oct 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahlorrain* 
I can totally relate to forgetting to refasten the bra

I was at work (baby comes with) and forgot to snap up my nursing tank. Thank goodness I was wearing the sling so it covered most of it!


----------



## mamawithstars (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLStar* 
When your baby doesn't get the typical bald spot on the back of their head from laying on their backs, and instead has thinner spots of hair on the side of their head from spending so much time resting on your arm while nursing

yeah, my little guy has a natural mohawk from falling asleep nursing in bed on his side ! I love it.


----------



## Livviesmom0207 (Mar 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yogamommy* 
...your husband has to cut up your meat for you before you can eat!

This is SO me! haha. I haven't cut my own meat in almost 3 months.


----------



## scrabblelover (May 13, 2005)

When you have breast pads laying all over the house (coffee table, desk, bed, etc.) but never in your bras when you need it!

My MIL actually set her drink on one thinking it was a coaster! LOL


----------



## pinksprklybarefoot (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamawithstars* 
yeah, my little guy has a natural mohawk from falling asleep nursing in bed on his side ! I love it.

oh... so this is why little dude has a mohawk! And I thought he just wanted to look like his daddy!


----------



## brightonwoman (Mar 27, 2007)

....years after nursing your own 9 babies, you keep finding yourself wanting to pull out a breast to soothe your grandchildren!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brightonwoman* 
....years after nursing your own 9 babies, you keep finding yourself wanting to pull out a breast to soothe your grandchildren!

I bet money I will be that way with my grand kids. Because every time I see a baby I have this urge to nurse it


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brightonwoman* 
....years after nursing your own 9 babies, you keep finding yourself wanting to pull out a breast to soothe your grandchildren!

9 babies!!!!


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lady Madonna* 
You know you are a bfing mom when ...

You don't care who sees your breast, nipple and all, but you do everything you can to keep your flabby belly rolls covered!"

100% true
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLStar* 
When your baby doesn't get the typical bald spot on the back of their head from laying on their backs, and instead has thinner spots of hair on the side of their head from spending so much time resting on your arm while nursing

my ds is from side creeping to me in the bed when i move away sleeping









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nodtveidt* 
...when your DD can say "teta" (Spanish word for breast) before she can say "Mommy" (actually happened with us)

How about this? You know you're the husband of a BFing mother when...

...you feel sorry for other babies whose mothers feed them formula from a bottle
...you think bottles are nasty-looking, the only bottle your DD needs is mommy's natural ones
...you feel sorry for BFing mothers who cover themselves up in public when they nurse
...you know your wife's nursing bra size and have no problems picking a few out for her...and she loves them
...you walk into a department store and remember to buy nursing pads before she does
...you know how to disassemble, clean, and reassemble your DW's electric pump
...you read Mothering Magazine









awwwwwwww


----------



## myhoneyswife (Apr 30, 2005)

When you go to meet the new neighbors, stay longer than you intended to, let them hold your baby and spend the last half of the visit hoping your milk doesn't let down while you're there







as baby is distracted and happy and not realizing it's time to eat!

When you wake up thinking your baby is latched on, but really she's just asleep with your nipple in her hand.

When you're SO thankful that the boobs don't detach because you seriously doubt you'd be *that* together to remember to pack bottles and formula when you go somewhere... can't tell you how many times I've left the house with the baby and nothing else!

When you just smile when a FF by choice mom asks if you've lost your baby weight yet ...

When your baby starts smacking her lips when you get out of the tub


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *myhoneyswife* 
When you wake up thinking your baby is latched on, but really she's just asleep with your nipple in her hand.









:


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

when your nursing pads are all over the house.

when you eat like a lumberjack but lose weight anyway.

when you are ravenously hungry all the time.

when you feel sorry for ff babies. yuck.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lady Madonna* 
Get off the computer and GIVE HIM NURN!"

lol "get off the computer"... my DH has told that to me before.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scrabblelover* 
When you have breast pads laying all over the house ... My MIL actually set her drink on one thinking it was a coaster! LOL

Well, it WOULD be nice and absorbant for the condensation of the glass...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *yogamommy* 
...your husband has to cut up your meat for you before you can eat!

Or if you just forget about cutting it up and eat it meat-on-a-stick style (stab the whole thing w/ a fork and bite off bits of it, one bite at a time. lol).


----------



## brightonwoman (Mar 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brightonwoman's mom* 
....years after nursing your own 9 babies, you keep finding yourself wanting to pull out a breast to soothe your grandchildren!


My mom was here for the week helping out (she lives out of state and still has little ones of her own at home, but my little one was 11wks and my sister's baby was 2 wks so she came down). Anyway, she took the baby for us one morning so dh and I could get some stuff done for a couple of hours, and I left a bottle of EBM for her...she said it was such a pain she couldn't imagine anyone wanting to ff if bf was an option! She also said it was really annoying to have to heat teh bottle rather than being able to nurse him herself!

(I'm the oldest of the 9...all were natural birth, 8 were born at home, all nursed, several extended nursed, several tandem nursed....oh yeah, my mom rocks.)


----------



## hannahmama (Aug 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *njbeachgirl* 
you are really awesome at 1-handed typing cuz you're always nak!!!

(i am now)









...when you have carpal tunnel from nak.


----------



## Steady101 (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brightonwoman* 
(I'm the oldest of the 9...all were natural birth, 8 were born at home, all nursed, several extended nursed, several tandem nursed....oh yeah, my mom rocks.)









What a role model!!!


----------



## Sarah71476 (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dillonandmarasmom* 
You bend down to dry your legs after the shower and your tot runs in and latches on...yeah, she is a go getter!

Yeah! Or when you're sitting on the toilet!









DH taught DD to smack her lips when she finds something yummy, so sometimes when she's hungry DD will slide up to me and start smacking! I feel like an ibex being hunted by a lion!


----------



## sistersusannah (Apr 17, 2007)

These are cracking me up, especially the "sacked out with the rack out"! DS is such a boob man, he gets the biggest grin on his face when I whip dinner, breakfast, snack out. And the smile that he gives me 15 minutes later, with milk dripping down his check, is priceless.





























:







:







:


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

You know you are a bf'ing mom when you use phrases like "milk drunk"


----------



## brightonwoman (Mar 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ryansma* 
You know you are a bf'ing mom when you use phrases like "milk drunk"









or 'milk coma'
(see the picture here: http://brightonwoman.blogspot.com/20...t-is-best.html )


----------



## Charlibearsmom (Apr 17, 2007)

You know you're a breastfeeding mom ....when you can nurse and push a cart at Wal-mart with out wearing a sling!














:







:


----------



## simonboy'smommy (Jan 22, 2007)

Yeah, we always used the term "milk drunk" for my son when he would nurse. He wouldn't nurse until 4 weeks old when he finally figured it out one day. I wish I had a picture of him lying back all relaxed in my lap, arms over his head. So cute! I never saw him that relaxed after a bottle. He's very much a comfort nurser. It made me sooooo happy after all the struggle in the beginning!!


----------



## juicypakwan (Jun 19, 2002)

You know when your 3yo trys to spray other people with her milk!

A week or so ago I was nursing my 11mo and my three year old was near by and I (please don't think I'm gross) sprayed her with my milk. She thought it was freaking hillarious as did my 7yo and 5yo. Well a few days later my dh called me into the other room with an extremely puzzled look on his face. My 3yo had her shirt off (not unusual) and was pinching her nipple and going ssssssssssssssssssss at him. She was pretending to spray him with milk like I did to her. I almost passed out laughing my dh was not as amused.


----------



## Jacksmum8 (Mar 7, 2006)

When your toddler is sitting beside you on the couch having a nurse then eating a potato chip...then having a nurse then eating a potato chip and on and on...if my boob was a beer he'd look just like his dad lol.


----------



## nikihodges (Jul 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brightonwoman* 
or 'milk coma'
(see the picture here: http://brightonwoman.blogspot.com/20...t-is-best.html )

that is the cutest pic and i love the note afterwards!


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simonboy'smommy* 
Yeah, we always used the term "milk drunk" for my son when he would nurse. He wouldn't nurse until 4 weeks old when he finally figured it out one day. I wish I had a picture of him lying back all relaxed in my lap, arms over his head. So cute! I never saw him that relaxed after a bottle. He's very much a comfort nurser. It made me sooooo happy after all the struggle in the beginning!!









my DS does that...so adorable I love to just hold him and look at him after he eats - his little cheeks all puffed out and the most content look ever!


----------



## CrunchyCate (Jul 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anakna4* 
You know when your 3yo trys to spray other people with her milk!

A week or so ago I was nursing my 11mo and my three year old was near by and I (please don't think I'm gross) sprayed her with my milk. She thought it was freaking hillarious as did my 7yo and 5yo. Well a few days later my dh called me into the other room with an extremely puzzled look on his face. My 3yo had her shirt off (not unusual) and was pinching her nipple and going ssssssssssssssssssss at him. She was pretending to spray him with milk like I did to her. I almost passed out laughing my dh was not as amused.

LOL. My 3 year old sneaks up and squeezes me to get me to squirt at others. Not really comfortable!


----------

